

Lockheed Network Suffers Major Disruption: Sources - hornokplease
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/05/26/us-lockheed-network-idUSTRE74P7U320110526

======
hornokplease
According to the report (which cites Robert Cringely), the intrusion technique
involved SecurID tokens:

 _The slowdown began on Sunday after security experts for the company detected
an intrusion to the network, according to technology blogger Robert Cringely.
He said it involved the use of SecurID tokens that employees use to access
Lockheed's internal network from outside its firewall._

